# Help choosing portrait



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

#1










#2









#3


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great pictures! I think he's handsome in all of the pictures, but I am partial to the side profile, so I like picture #1


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I like the third picture


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

No 1 would be my choice although they're all very nice. 

He's very handsome.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Number 1 is my favorite for sure. All three are nice.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

All great pics but # 1 is my fav too.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm having a tough time choosing between #1 and #3..


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful Dog! I like # 1.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Another vote for #1


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I actually like #2 best! They are all excellent, though. Tough choice.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

definitely number 1


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

#1 is my fav


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 is the best, imo, beautiful boy you have there.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

#1

They are all wonderful, though! What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Im going to be the odd one but I like 3, I like how the eyes are more alert.


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

I also vote #1


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Vote for #3


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

chelle said:


> I actually like #2 best! They are all excellent, though. Tough choice.


Me too. #2 is my favorite, but they are all so good.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

#1. I think he has a more alert expression as opposed to #3 in which I think he looks just a bit tense. They're both beautiful photos, though.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

#3 would be my choice, but they are all excellant. :wub:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

#1 if the dog has a more lighthearted personality.

#3 if the dog is a more serious type.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody for voting! I'm gonna try and get rid of the spit bubble in the first pic and try and compare again after


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

#1 is my favorite


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I only chose 1 because I think it shows your dogs coloring better all 3 are great but it caught my eye for some reason...:laugh: I didnt notice the spit bubble untill you said that


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

This one?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> #1 if the dog has a more lighthearted personality.
> 
> #3 if the dog is a more serious type.


Agreed!!


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful dog!
2 or 3 are ones that I would choose. In 1 you can see a bit of plaque


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

My choice would be the third........I like the eyes....so clear and focused. Beautiful German Shepherd.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

good job on getting rid of the bubble!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

*swoons and falls over* the third picture!!!  <3


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Another vote for #1....minus the spit bubble of course!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Def. #1


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

All are wonderful, but I love #1; he looks so regal.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

Aiden's such a hunk! #1 is my favorite, with or without the spit bubble lol


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

I like #1 also!! 

Very handsome boy!!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> #1 if the dog has a more lighthearted personality.
> 
> #3 if the dog is a more serious type.


This, again  

My pick would be #3.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Definitely no 1


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

I vote the third pictures too


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Vote for number 1


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I'll go with number one. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love both 1 & 3 but 3 just a little bit better


----------

